
The FCC Needs to Abolish a Lot More Than Net Neutrality - ry4n413
https://mises.org/wire/fcc-needs-abolish-lot-more-net-neutrality
======
lurr
> Clauses like this have been particularly hard on Small ISPs,

ah yes, the mythical mom and pop ISPs that are serving so much of the country.
"Won't somebody please thing of the ~~children~~ small businesses"!

> Such a deregulation would force companies that have exceeded their ability
> to function effectively due to their size, but are still being protected
> from competition by regulations to fail

or it would lead them to act even more abusively, running rampant until it
ends in disaster as we have seen time after time. It's not like Comcast is
some failure as a company either.

You need better justification than "regulation is sometimes bad" and blanket
bucketing of regulation. The airlines example is fine, removing some
regulation made sense there. Removing regulations that hurt the ability to
build new lines and allow for monopolies also makes sense. I'm less convinced
it makes sense to remove regulations requiring airlines to show customers the
actual prices, including surcharges and baggage fees and anything else. I'm
less convinced that it makes sense to get rid of net neutrality regulations.

> allowing ISPs to create tiers of preferential service would afford users
> more control over the Internet, not less.

they already can, and it's not a net neutrality issue. You can charge me for
more transfer, or for more speed. that's fine. I pay 20 bucks more a month for
a faster plan right now, have been for years. This type of argument
misrepresents the issue.

~~~
givinguflac
Well said.

------
Clubber
>Clauses like this have been particularly hard on Small ISPs, and were one of
the main reasons for the FCC’s re-evaluation of net neutrality.

Here's the problem with that argument. Allowing small ISPs to compete might
have be prudent 20 years ago, but it certainly isn't now. Small ISPs no longer
exist. At this stage of the industry, the net neutrality regulation seems much
more appropriate.

~~~
mkempe
There are many small, excellent ISPs; for instance Sonic [1] and Wave [2].

I hope people can and will now focus on the deeper problems behind awful
Internet access in the USA, compared to most of the developed world -- local
franchise monopolies, plus legislation against community-owned broadband
(municipal, coop, etc. see what happened in Longmont CO). Once these problems
are gone we won't need to worry about any issues supposedly solved by "net
neutrality" regulation. SpaceX will soon offer satellite-based access. Maybe
Google will restart its fiber program, too.

[1] [https://www.sonic.com](https://www.sonic.com)

[2]
[https://residential.wavebroadband.com](https://residential.wavebroadband.com)

~~~
Clubber
Oh, look at that. Neither one of those companies service my area, as I suspect
most areas. Again, the point being, there are no small ISPs anymore.

